# Aquaponics



## kimbo (20/4/17)

Hi.

Any of the members doing this. I am disabled so the gardening thing do not really work for me and would like to give this a try


----------



## Coldcat (20/4/17)

I kind of got into it, But then Aquascaping took over as a hobby and abandoned it. Friends of mine used to have an amazing system made using gutters and a massive container with fish in.


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

Now that growing and using medicinal herbs has been legalized....


----------



## Caramia (21/4/17)

Have the fish, and still want to give it a go, but need Hubby's full attention one Saturday. 
Also have seen amazing setups and results, go for it @kimbo! All you need is a huge heavy duty "pond", some guttering or even polystyrene, an underwater pump with tubing, and some guppies


----------



## Yagya (21/4/17)

You can go have a look on this forum "www.tropicalaquarium.co.za"
I used to breed malawi chiclids and seen some guys on the above forum with very simple setups that worked really well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (22/4/17)

www.apsa.co.za far better forum for fish AND plant advice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (21/5/17)

Hi @kimbo Have a look at this link. https://www.ichthysaquaponics.co.za/


I attended their introductory course yesterday morning.


It was well worth going to.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (21/5/17)

Following as this is something that hubby and I are quite keen to get into. I think it's a great idea you had! Way to go Kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (21/4/19)

Hi 

It's been a long time. I had some personal things. But the aquaponics is going very good, this past summer was the first season the things really grew well



I did not plan for the growth so that is why everything is so bushy lol

I took an old computer UPS and replaced the battery with one of my wheelchairs old batteries, so when ESKOM decide to kill the power the pumps still have power for about 8 hours.

The system is standing in the shade, the sun here in the freestate gets very brutal, so i am substituting the spectrum with a grow light.

I opted for Goldfish and KOI, the can handle the cold water, last winter the water was about 4 degrees, and in the summer about 28 degrees, i am not sure if tilapia will be happy with that temps.

Next season i will plan better, for now there is only herbs, Rosemary, Tyme, Lemon Tyme, Bazel and Origanum. Ans some Kale, Tomatoes and chilies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

That's great @kimbo 
Nice to see you popping in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

